

Adium 1.5 Released - brandonhall
http://adium.im/blog/2012/03/adium-1-5-released/

======
simmons
Adium is great and I use it every day, but I wish libpurple could be
modernized. Last I checked, it doesn't support a lot of the modern XMPP
features. A colleague and I are always wishing we could use our libpurple
clients to transfer files, but it never works because the ancient XMPP
implementation doesn't have the newer NAT traversal techniques.

------
Yohohoman
Why is this on HN?

~~~
Somojojojo
Because it's a software update? I don't know what qualifies to be posted on
HN, but people post software releases and updates here all the time.

